# Cickom Paraphrase



## linargw

Hi,

Does anyone know what the title of Roby Lakatos' work *Cickom Paraphrase* means?

Thank you!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello linargw and welcome to our forum,

Paraphrase is used in its usual sense, i.e. reinterpreting the song beginning : "Cickom, cickom vagyon-e szép lányod?" (My_ ...., ... do you have a beautiful daughter_? - "cickom" is not a word we know the meaning of nowadays, I haven't seen it anywhere else apart from this song and I just guess that the final "m" stands for "my" as the song contains a dialogue and it seems that this is way speaker 1 addresses speaker 2 in it).


----------



## linargw

Thank you!!


----------



## francisgranada

I can only confirm that I've never heard a word like "cick" or "cickom" (my "cick") ...


----------



## stevens37

"Cickom" and the whole text may eventually mean something erotic. 
Simple Hungarian folk songs are full of subliminal
erotic references.
In the kindergarten nobody thinks of it.


----------



## Zsanna

This is true (although not only for Hungarian folk songs but also e.g. in some English nursery rhymes) but it is well hidden when the question after that concerns her (?) daughter.
But all that is already another question.


----------

